# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : I'm On A Mac

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : I'm On A Mac*

Cette semaine, la vido que je vous propose est musicale en plus d'tre humoristique. 
Certains d'entre vous connaissent surement le dlirant groupe "The Lonely Island" : 3 anglais arrachs du cerveau qui enchainent les singles plus dbiles les uns que les autres, assortis de clips  l'humour anglais dcapant. Leur deux "tubes" sont "Jizz In My Pants" (en franais : j'jacule dans mon pantalon) et "I'm On a Boat", parodie des clichs des clips de R'n'B. 

Des fanboys d'Apple ont dcid de rpondre en vido  ce titre du trio, en le dtournant : "I'm On a Mac" a t post sur YouTube. Les amoureux de la pomme rappent leur amour pour les produits de la firme de Steve Jobs. 

Pour les non-anglophones, trouvez un moyen de vous faire traduire les paroles, elles sont  mourir de rire !




En bonus, la vido de "Jizz In My Pants" (J'jacule dans mon pantalon) 



Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

2 - Vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique

3 - Si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP

4 - Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants

----------


## Remizkn

Ahahaha! Du grand n'importe quoi!  ::mouarf::

----------

